# Jailbreak or dont jailbreak



## Rth.hoffman (May 16, 2012)

Do I jailbreak my iPhone 4s or do I leave it stock?


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama (May 15, 2012)

I highly recommend to not jailbreak as stable 100% problem free jailbreak is not currently available .. Also you should be aware that jailbreaking can void your phone's warranty .. And also an improper jailbreak can completely brick ur iphone


----------



## Rth.hoffman (May 16, 2012)

Thanx Easwar,I think I'll leave it original then👍


----------



## godslabrat (May 24, 2012)

Agreed. If you don't have some completely unavoidable reason to jailbreak (I.E., needing to use an iPhone for one reason, but absolutely having to have a feature only available on a jailbroken phone) just don't. It's not worth it. IMO, my phone is too much a part of my daily life to risk it becoming unreliable.


----------



## Austingus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey there, 
I have my ipod 4G jailbroken and it is completely unnecessary. It does not provide any use more than themes and fun little toys for backgrounds and apps. I have mine jailbroken only for a screen recording app for my youtube channel. Other than that, i would definitely suggest leaving it as is.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Easwar_Akiyama said:


> I highly recommend to not jailbreak as stable 100% problem free jailbreak is not currently available .. Also you should be aware that jailbreaking can void your phone's warranty .. And also an improper jailbreak can completely brick ur iphone





godslabrat said:


> Agreed. If you don't have some completely unavoidable reason to jailbreak (I.E., needing to use an iPhone for one reason, but absolutely having to have a feature only available on a jailbroken phone) just don't. It's not worth it. IMO, my phone is too much a part of my daily life to risk it becoming unreliable.


Jailbreaking in itself is safe, it all depends on what you install. That can be narrowed down, regardless. 

iPhone's are absolutely always restorable unless there was a modification to the computer's HOSTS file, or damage to the iPhone itself (physical damage).


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL
sorry as a iDevise themer have been jailbraking my iphone and ipod for a little over a year, and i agree it can be unstable at times DEPENDING on what you are playing with if your a dev then ofcorse its gunna be hairy as your playing with the way the os works.
If your a low user then a few tweaks here and there will indeed ENHANCE your devise.
i strongly recommend jailbraking as in some cases makes apples iOS a more user friendly experience. all modifications are very stable unless stated usually you wouldn’t install them but are easily removed.
Themes are a BIG enhancement for apple devises and are 100% stable if you have a 4s no worris about running tweaks and animated widgets if you have a 4g ipod or i4 then free ram might be an issue depending on how heavy the widgets you choose to use, but still nothing to worry about.a normal jailbreak is safe and reliable it all depends on how far you push your devise with all the extras that can be added. Ie..i have an i4 with siri sure its heavy on the ram but no issues.
I have iOS6 and the tweaks that are available now are basically coming out in apples new os anyway.
Personally go hard and free your devise


----------

